# the kind of moment that pinches out happiness like salt into a cake



## felixgata

Hola, foreros, 
Estoy traduciendo una novela que utiliza muchas metáforas. La primera parte trascurre en Jamaica en una época en la que aún hay esclavos. La protagonista, una niña esclava que aprende a leer, sale a leer al porche cuando los amos no están (lo le dejan leer). Dice:

I stole some of Phibbah’s rum punch and took myself outside with _Candide_.* It was the kind of moment that pinches out happiness like salt into a cake, *which
meant, of course, that it couldn’t last.

Creo que "pinch out" se refiere a "apagar", como se hace con una colilla, pero, aunque llevo días dándole vueltas, no doy con una buena traducción. Cualquier sugerencia me vendrá bien.

Muchas gracias por adelantado,

Gata


----------



## Circunflejo

¿Cortar de raíz?


----------



## felixgata

Suena bien , ¿pero alguna idea de cómo podría engarzarse con la parte de la sal y la torta/tarta? 

¡Muchas gracias, Circunflejo!

Gata


----------



## Circunflejo

...como la sal (se la corta) a los pasteles.


----------



## felixgata

Ya veo por dónde vas. Podría valerme. Algo así como "la clase de momento que corta la felicidad de raíz como la sal corta el gusto a los pasteles", quizá, aunque no sé si termina de convencerme. 

Muchas gracias de nuevo, Circunflejo,

Gata


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Coincido en que la metáfora está planteada en referencia a un brote de felicidad que es arrancado (_pinches out happiness;_ que arranca -que corta- una chispa, un brote de felicidad), visualizando la felicidad previa, incipiente, como algo ínfimo y efímero (_like salt in a cake_), prono a arruinarse;

_Era uno de esos momentos que arrancan [que cortan] un brote de felicidad como sal en un pastel_

Uno de esos momentos de felicidad aunque efímera, mínima, que se desvanecen precipitadamente dejando un regusto amargo.


----------



## felixgata

Me gusta mucho tu interpretación, Chema, y la primera parte de tu propuesta, aunque no veo claro que la segunda parte capte la idea. 
La autora juega con "pinch out" y "pinch into", pero en español no se puede conservar...

¡Muchísimas gracias!

Gata


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Tal vez, jugando con el sentido de _pinch_, puedas utilizar aquí "un pellizco de felicidad"; _arrancan un pellizco de felicidad_.

En cuanto a la segunda parte, _como sal en un pastel _trasladaría la idea de que un pellizco [una chispa] de sal arranca la felicidad de un pastel, lo que describe este momento como uno de esos capaces de arrancar/cortar un brote [un pellizco, una chispa] de felicidad.

No sé si ésto puede servirte para el caso del _pinch into _al que aludes.


----------



## cidertree

A _small quantity_ of salt brings out the flavour of a cake and is usually referred to "as a pinch of salt". 

The original sentence is very idiomatic but I would take it to mean that the moment sprinkled a little happiness into her life, then stopped.


----------



## felixgata

Thanks a lot, cidertree.  You have really  helped me with your explanation. I'll try and think of a proper translation for it.
Any ideas, anyone?

Cheers,

Gata


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

felixgata said:


> Any ideas, anyone?


No como verbo en este caso, pero sí como sustantivo; como ya comentado, pellizco de sal, pellizco de felicidad.
_Era uno de esos momentos que arrancan un pellizco de felicidad, como sal en un pastel [con la idea implícita de "como un pellizco de sal en un pastel"]_

O bien, tal vez más fácil de leer,
_Era uno de esos momentos que arrancan la felicidad como un pellizco de sal en un pastel_


----------



## felixgata

Muchas gracias, Chema, de nuevo. Me sirven mucho tus versiones. Quizá, también:
"Era uno de esos momentos que espolvorean una pizca de felicidad como un pellizco de sal en un pastel".

Saludos,
Gata


----------



## Ballenero

Momentos sazonados de felicidad, como un pastel con una pizca de sal.
como un pastel al que se le añade una pizca de sal durante su elaboración.

Creo que es un símil gastronómico.


----------



## gato radioso

...un momento de esos que nos fastidian/arruinan nuestra felicidad como sal en un bizcocho...


----------



## felixgata

Muchas gracias a los dos por vuestras propuestas. Me parecen muy logradas.
Increíble la creatividad de este foro.

Saludos,

Gata


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Yo lo leo más bien como gato radioso; uno de esos momentos que nos arrancan un pedacito de felicidad, como hace una pizca de sal en un pastel, que nos arranca también un pedacito de felicidad.


----------



## felixgata

Muchas gracias de nuevo, Chema. Yo creo que es la idea de describe cidertree:

A _small quantity_ of salt brings out the flavour of a cake and is usually referred to "as a pinch of salt".

The original sentence is very idiomatic but I would take it to mean that the moment sprinkled a little happiness into her life, then stopped. 

Pero me sirven todas vuestras propuestas.

Saludos,

Gata


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Hola Gata,
Definitivamente tenéis razón tú y cidertree -y Ballenero; la sal en cuanto que _flavour improver, _con una lectura en positivo. Disculpas por torcerme en mi lectura del original. Y ciertamente tiene mucho más sentido así. Por ejemplo también,

_Era uno de esos momentos que arrancan [que suscitan] un brote [un instante, un pellizco] de felicidad, *como una pizquita de sal en un pastel*._


----------



## felixgata

Sí, Ballenero también .  Me gusta mucho tu versión, Chema.
Estaba pensando utilizar la palabra "dosificar", aunque aún no sé muy bien cómo.

Muchísimas gracias, de nuevo,

Gata


----------



## michelmontescuba

Uno de esos momentos de felicidad que son como una pizca de sal en un pastel.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Era un momento de esos que hacen aflorar la felicidad, como la pizca de sal que realza el dulzor de un pastel.


----------



## felixgata

Muchas gracias a los dos. Vuestras versiones me suenan muy bien, pero yo creo que el original incide más en que la felicidad es efímera. De hecho, lo recalca en la última frase. 

Saludos a los dos,

Gata


----------



## Marsianitoh

felixgata said:


> Muchas gracias a los dos. Vuestras versiones me suenan muy bien, pero yo creo que el original incide más en que la felicidad es efímera. De hecho, lo recalca en la última frase.
> 
> Saludos a los dos,
> 
> Gata


A ver qué tal así:
Era de esos momentos que desatan / provocan instantes de (intensa)felicidad, como la pizca de sal que realza el dulzor del pastel...


----------



## felixgata

Guau, Marsianitoh, impresionante tu versión, aunque no tengo claro si la sal se echa para realzar el dulzor del pastel (son muy mala cocinera  ).

Muchisimas gracias, y saludos,

Gata


----------



## cidertree

... que dosifica la felicidad como la sal en un pastel?


----------



## felixgata

Yo había pensado en algo similar: "que dosifica la felicidad como los ingredientes de un pastel", pero creo que la tuya es mejor porque conserva la idea de la sal.
Muchas gracias, de nuevo, cidertree, y felicicidades por tu español  .

Gata


----------



## Marsianitoh

felixgata said:


> Guau, Marsianitoh, impresionante tu versión, aunque no tengo claro si la sal se echa para realzar el dulzor del pastel (son muy mala cocinera  ).
> 
> Muchisimas gracias, y saludos,
> 
> Gata


Sí, aquí te lo explican, la sal resalta el dulzor porque mata el amargor Salado, Dulce, Ácido, Amargo y Umami - Comunidad Hostelera


----------



## Marsianitoh

felixgata said:


> Yo había pensado en algo similar: "que dosifica la felicidad como los ingredientes de un pastel", pero creo que la tuya es mejor porque conserva la idea de la sal.
> Muchas gracias, de nuevo, cidertree, y felicicidades por tu español  .
> 
> Gata


El problema es que la sal no dosifica nada en el pastel, la sal mejora el pastel, al igual que esos instantes de felicidad provocados por la lectura mejoraban la vida de la esclava, el problema es que como la pizca de sal, esos instantes se daban en dosis muy pequeñas, es decir se producían muy poco o eran muy breves ( y su vida seguía siendo un horror).


----------



## michelmontescuba

felixgata said:


> Vuestras versiones me suenan muy bien, pero yo creo que el original incide más en que la felicidad es efímera. De hecho, lo recalca en la última frase.


Yo creo que esa noción no está explícita en el segmento original y por tanto no debe estarlo tampoco en la traducción, más aún, cuando como dices, se recalca en la última frase.


felixgata said:


> no tengo claro si la sal se echa para realzar el dulzor del pastel


La sal se echa precisamente para realzar el dulzor del pastel, pero esta es una idea implícita, no explícita.


----------



## cidertree

felixgata said:


> Yo había pensado en algo similar: "que dosifica la felicidad como los ingredientes de un pastel", pero creo que la tuya es mejor porque conserva la idea de la sal.
> Muchas gracias, de nuevo, cidertree, y felicicidades por tu español  .
> 
> Gata


----------



## cidertree

La sal se echa para realzar el dulzor del pastel -sí, pero el cambio de sabor es permanente.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Eran de esos momentos que, como la pizca de sal que se añade a un pastel, desencadenaba instantes/ momentos de felicidad, pero como todas las pizcas, obviamente, no podían durar.


----------



## michelmontescuba

cidertree said:


> La sal se echa para realzar el dulzor del pastel -sí, pero el cambio de sabor es permanente.


Eso mismo pensé yo desde el comienzo, por eso pienso que la idea de que la felicidad no estaba supuesta a durar no la da la sal, sino el hecho de que era solo una pizca. De todas formas el hecho de que la influencia de la sal sea permanente hace que la asociación sea por lo menos confusa.


----------



## cidertree

La original no habla de una pizca sino emplea el verbo _pinch out_. Aunque no encuentro fuente que lo confirma, creo que quiere decir distribuir en pequeñas cantidades.


----------



## Ballenero

Creo que la metáfora es:
Pizca de sal - realza el sabor - de un pastel.
Momentos de lectura - dan felicidad - a la esclava.

Que no duran mucho tiempo, debe de ser porqué el pastel está muy rico y se lo comen enseguida y cuando te lo estás pasando bien, el tiempo parece que pasa muy rápido (al contrario de cuando lo estás pasando mal, que parece que el tiempo pasa lentamente).

Sí, quizás poniendo la sal primero queda mejor:
Así como una pizca de sal realza el sabor de un pastel, esos momentos eran un pellizquito de felicidad; aunque ni lo uno ni lo otro duraban demasiado.


----------



## michelmontescuba

cidertree said:


> La original no habla de una pizca sino emplea el verbo _pinch out_. Aunque no encuentro fuente que lo confirma, creo que quiere decir distribuir en pequeñas cantidades.


¿Acaso no es lo mismo?


----------



## michelmontescuba

Ballenero said:


> Que no duran mucho tiempo, debe de ser porqué el pastel está muy rico y se lo comen enseguida y cuando te lo estás pasando bien, el tiempo parece que pasa muy rápido


Buen análisis.


----------



## cidertree

michelmontescuba said:


> ¿Acaso no es lo mismo?


No lo creo - ¿una cucharadita de agua es lo mismo que gotear?


----------



## michelmontescuba

cidertree said:


> No lo creo - ¿una cucharadita de agua es lo mismo que gotear?


Pero aquí hablamos de sal, no de agua.


----------



## cidertree

michelmontescuba said:


> Pero aquí hablamos de sal, no de agua.


Vale, mal ejemplo. ¿Una pizca de sal es lo mismo que salar?


----------



## michelmontescuba

cidertree said:


> Vale, mal ejemplo. ¿Una pizca de sal es lo mismo que salar?


Sinceramente no entiendo lo que me tratas de transmitir. No creo que sea tan complicado; el contexto siempre se encarga de esclarecer este tipo de cuestiones. "To pinch out something" me parece que en este caso es lo mismo que "to add a pinch of something". Si estamos hablando de sal y un pastel, entonces creo que "pizca" es un buen equivalente. Yo creo que mi propuesta transmite la idea del original, aunque estructurada de una forma diferente. Lógicamente pueden haber mejores propuestas, pero creo que la mía es por lo menos válida.


----------



## cidertree

Está bien. Dejémoslo así.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Ok, una más -con licencia y eludiendo el _cake_;
_Aquello era un pellizco de felicidad, como una pizca de sal en un breve bocado, lo que significaba, por supuesto, que no podía durar._

Sobre _pinch out_;
pinch something off/out​*to remove something by pressing your thumb and fingers together and pulling*​pinch-out phrasal verb - Definition, pictures, pronunciation and usage notes | Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary at OxfordLearnersDictionaries.com.​​_Pellizcar _​_-*Asir con el dedo pulgar y cualquiera de los otros una pequeña porción* de piel y carne, apretándola de suerte que cause dolor_​_-*Tomar o quitar una pequeña cantidad de algo*._​_pellizcar | Diccionario de la lengua española_​
De ahí la idea de arrancar un brote de felicidad; arrancar un pellizco de felicidad; uno de esos momentos que pellizcan una chispa, una pizca, un trocito de felicidad, como (el placer de saborear) una pizca de sal en un pastel.


----------



## felixgata

Desde luego, sois todos impresionantes. Y me estáis ayudando muchísimo con vuestros análisis.  Todas vuestras propuestas me parecen muy interesantes y tendré que releerlas con calma para asimilar todos los matices que apuntáis. 

Voy a dejarlo reposar unos días y, cuando me decida, os pongo aquí la versión defiinitva, a ver qué os parece.

Una vez más, muchísimas gracias a todos. Habéis sido mi salvación,

Gata


----------

